# Biologists Discover Billions Of Missing Bees Living Anonymously In Sacramento



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Ha, ha. The Onion strikes again. :applause:


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice one Barry. There's a thread running right now on my local bee forum about US bee losses so I've thrown in your link just to liven the discussion.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Simple lifestyle in a peaceful community, go figure lol


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Bees taking it easy by the billions? Hard to imagine.

However, I did recently watch one dandelion getting attention from what I think was a single bee for about half an hour, and the show was repeated on other occasions. I did not have the time to watch the whole time but there was always a bee on it and I did not see one arrive or leave when I watched for several minutes at a time. I kind of suspect this one bee was trying very hard to look busy, without actually doing anything strenuous. In other words, it was goldbricking.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I wonder if there's a "boneyard" for lost and misplaced hive tools?


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Been trying to reach that point where I can just beelax etc.
Bees keeping me pretty busy.
Sacramento eh?


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow. This might explain the three bees that have suddenly gone missing from my fourth hive from the left. If someone is nearby, could you check? They are small....with delicate wings....stripes on their butts and respond to "Beatrice". Wait....it might be four bees missing. They all showed a decided westward tendency during orienting flights. 

Its been quite distressing with them gone. Who knew!!!


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I didn't realize it was tongue-in-cheek until they said Sacramento was a nice neighborhood. HA!


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I saw them heading west today- I guess they heard the coast is nice this time of year.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I know where there's (looks both ways to see if any spies are listenin) this tree man...and there's bees in it man. All you gotta do is cut it down man. Them bees have been there for four years man. You'll need a bee vac and the lady won't let you use her 'lectric but she wants that tree gone man. It's only about 3' diameter and 40 or 50 feet tall man. It'll be totally worth it and would you mind chopping the tree into nice fire wood man? Mannnnnnnn. C'mon.  
Beekeeper abuse is real.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Go figure - California


----------



## Antermen (Oct 31, 2016)

I do not know how much is appropriate here the question of anonymity, but I doubt that it does, no one knew.. Even when I use a proxy server advanced.name, I can not be 100% sure that no one will know my ip address, etc.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

"....opting for a low-key, simple lifestyle in a nice, peaceful community, completely out of the limelight. It really seems to suit them.” 

Yep, whatever suit the bees most will have a relaxing atmosphere for me here.
Tranquil and peaceful almost to the point of seeing time went backward. Too many old blooming red
flower eucalyptus trees here. 
Maybe to put out some swarm traps hoping to catch a few lazy swarms from the CCD movement. No wonder why
my bees don't want to leave my crowded yard. The grass is certainly greener over this side. Yep, here life is easy for the bees alright. Keep them coming. I'll be hiving them all!


----------

